
Is Uber getting too vital to fail? - edward
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-38252405
======
aamederen
I belive Uber is not special in its technical/innovative ways. It is just like
a matchmaking application, connecting the people who 'drive' with the people
who 'go' somewhere.

The major problem Uber solved is about the laws and culture. When this culture
is established and lawmakers recognise this "everyone can become a taxi
driver, without a licence or a yellow car" thing, coming up with an Uber-like
system is pretty easy.

In short terms, it is not the Uber being too vital but the culture and laws
that make it happen.

